

Inline Finance Stocks in Webpages - jalcine
https://github.com/natehefner/yahoostocks.js

======
shanelja
On an irrelevant note, this is an example of a perfect GitHub repo README. I'm
bored silly of README's which only include a download link and nothing else,
this is what people should be going for, code examples, what it does, etc.

